# Who Here Uses Avian Full Spectrum Lighting?



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

I was looking into getting a lamp and bulb, but it's a little expensive...each bulb I've seen is close to $20 and above and I read somewhere the bulbs need replaced often to provide optimal lighting. Anyway, just curious what other members do when it comes to their budgies' vitamin d needs. :biggrin1:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you are considering full-spectrum lighting, please be sure you do not over-expose your budgies to it. 1-2 hours per day maximum.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...lighting-how-much-should-your-budgie-get.html

I personally use Soluvite D as a supplement to ensure my birds receive addequate Vitamin D3*


----------



## SouthernFried (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! My birds get a multivitamin that has a good amount of vitamin d3 so I'm not overly concerned, just curious if it would be better to use a bit of additional lighting. I'll save the money and stick with my vitamins.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have these lamps and I have them on timers. They have to be fairly close to the birds to have the intended effect. I also use full spectrum bulbs in the lighting in their room, I don't really like the color of that light in the room but it is supposed to be beneficial for the birds so I use it.


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*We are actully looking at bulbs right now, on Full Spectrum Lighting for Birds. Provides Vitamin D3. DISCOUNTED

They are on sale right now, and that site is amazing. They give you toys for your birds, and treats for you and any other animals you have, cats and dogs. They also have a points system, and they have a code for 5x the points, which is great! Check it out!*


----------



## Hollen (Oct 26, 2015)

My vet talked to me about this, and she brought up something interesting. I might not put it right, but maybe someone else will know what I'm talking about and can "science it up" a bit. She recently attended a conference where an avian ophthalmologist spoke. His concern for birds receiving enough uv exposure stemmed from the fact that birds actually have rods or cones (can't remember which) that allow them to visualize within the uv light spectrum. Humans don't have this ability. He wondered if depriving them of this sense would be similar to taking away an entire aspect of our vision- the ability to see color, for instance. His position was that lamp or safe sun exposure (not too much, but a bit a day, while attended) allows their eyes and brains to engage in this very important bird function, apart from any vitamin needs. Do you guys see this as a factor for indoor birds? We are also thinking about lamps because of this... I'll be reading thread and articles with interest!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a firm believer in the benefits of using full spectrum lighting. I did learn the hard way though that you need to use recommended times and distances...


----------

